

Ask HN: how much are houses to buy in silicon valley? - suliamansaleh

how much is like 2 bedroom apartment or 3 bedroom house in silicon valley, im talking averages here, it deosnt have to be in the nicest area, but not far away from the geeks and techie hype? cheers :))
======
davidw
<http://www.zillow.com> or <http://www.trulia.com/>

(Downvote WTF here - he wants house prices, I gave him house prices)

